# SubTank Mini juice channels



## JackalR (27/5/15)

Hey guys,

I have yet to try using my rda base on the subtank mini as I'm still using the ococc coils it came with. 

I was considering swopping over to rebuildable the weekend but seen quite a few posts about members getting dry hits. 

I only have the Japanese cotton that it comes with and a massive bag of organic cotton that I use for rebuildable druppers. 

Some posts mention that it's an issue with the type of wicking material and others say that it's the juice channels that can't keep up with the demand. 

Is the wicking material I have sufficient or will I need something else. 

Also I'm loolooking at perhaps drilling out the juice channels, are there any video tutorials or any tutorials for that matter for doing it on the subtank

Thanks


----------



## Nooby (27/5/15)

I suggest you first try building and wicking a coil on the RBA as is... make a judgement call after...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## JackalR (27/5/15)

Thanks man will give it a go


----------



## free3dom (27/5/15)

JackalR said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I have yet to try using my rda base on the subtank mini as I'm still using the ococc coils it came with.
> 
> ...



It really only struggles to wick with higher VG juices - 70/30 and up. Anything below that and you should be just fine with it as is. My RBA base is still stock (and it's the original version with super tiny juice channels) and it works flawlessly when I use 50/50 in it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## UnholyMunk (27/5/15)

JackalR said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I have yet to try using my rda base on the subtank mini as I'm still using the ococc coils it came with.
> 
> ...



I've run 50/50, 60/40 and 70/30 in my subtank and it's been wicking like a champ! Just make sure the juice channels are clear of cotton before putting the cap on the RBA section (make sure to put the cap on the chimney as well).

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JackalR (27/5/15)

Most definitely. Thing is the juices I got are 80/20


----------



## UnholyMunk (27/5/15)

JackalR said:


> Most definitely. Thing is the juices I got are 80/20


Yeah, the subtanks unfortunately do not handle anything above 70/30 too well. My suggestion would be to buy some distilled water from a chemist and try to dilute down a small portion of your juice to see if it helps. Maybe add like quarter to half a milliliter of water to 5ml of your juice and try and see if that helps? I know water is not ideal to most, but at least that way you can thin out the juice without diluting the flavour too much...

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## free3dom (27/5/15)

JackalR said:


> Most definitely. Thing is the juices I got are 80/20



That might be a problem. Check out the Rob's Rambling video below (courtesy of @Rob Fisher and @Rowan Francis ) for instructions on modifying the SubTank Mini RBA base - this is by far the best way to modify it and it handles MaxVG like a champ afterwards

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Useful 1


----------



## JackalR (28/5/15)

Thanks will try both methods. Looking at getting a base from eciggies should I destroy the one I got

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## UnholyMunk (28/5/15)

free3dom said:


> That might be a problem. Check out the Rob's Rambling video below (courtesy of @Rob Fisher and @Rowan Francis ) for instructions on modifying the SubTank Mini RBA base - this is by far the best way to modify it and it handles MaxVG like a champ afterwards



That video was very very helpful! Thanks so much.

I just have one small observation/suggestion, if you're using the Jap cotton, perhaps try using less of it when wicking... I've noticed that less is more when it comes to wicking. I normally cut my with about 1mm wider than the ID of the coil, and then tear the layers in half so you basically have a piece of cotton half the thickness of the original piece. Then you wick her up. It seems to help the juice flow faster through the wick, as there's not as much cotton for the juice to go through to get to the wick.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (28/5/15)

JackalR said:


> Thanks will try both methods. Looking at getting a base from eciggies should I destroy the one I got



Definitely the safest way to go...for now. But the upgraded RBA base (in the Subox kit) looks to fix all of these problems going forward. Just hope KangerTech sells these separate real soon


----------



## ProDiCaL (12/6/15)

Just popped mine in today for a test running like a champ just a little crackling here and there but lovely.


----------



## VapeDude (18/6/15)

I've recently switched over to using the RBA and definitely get slow wicking with higher VG juices.

I'm vaping milkman at the moment and can have 2 hits then have to wait a minute at least for it to soak up again.

Modifications definitely needed from my side


----------



## RevnLucky7 (18/6/15)

JackalR said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I have yet to try using my rda base on the subtank mini as I'm still using the ococc coils it came with.
> 
> ...




Kind of skipped over a few of the posts to drop my thoughts quick.

I recently started using this tank myself for those times when dripping is a little tedious.
Tried a few setups now and I've settled on a 3mm ID which I think makes a world of difference. The extra ramp up time and juice retained within the coil works like a charm. The first draw on this tank allows for suction into the RBA. With a smaller ID that cotton just dries up way to fast and is what's causing the mayority of the crackling.

Allow for most of your cotton to sit within the coil and only short tails to rest on the base as with the Kayfun builds. The RBA should not be shoved full with cotton and the channels should be visible when looking into the base. The cotton should not be touching the inner wall of the RBA. I've used 99% VG liquid in it and manage roughly 40W max without modding it.

That said it's still slightly cool for me and would like to achieve somewhere around 50-60W, so might try a mod in any case.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## VapeDude (18/6/15)

Hey guys so I've just come across this : 

I think its worth a try, no need to drill anything

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Yiannaki (18/6/15)

VapeDude said:


> I've recently switched over to using the RBA and definitely get slow wicking with higher VG juices.
> 
> I'm vaping milkman at the moment and can have 2 hits then have to wait a minute at least for it to soak up again.
> 
> Modifications definitely needed from my side



You're definitely going to need to modify your juice channels in order to get milkman wicking nicely. Its 99% VG

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Yiannaki (18/6/15)

VapeDude said:


> Hey guys so I've just come across this :
> 
> I think its worth a try, no need to drill anything




Certainly worth a try. Nice find


----------



## WillieRoux (18/6/15)

Any1 managed to rebuild 0.5 coils for the stock heads....what gauge wire ect ect....20 / 3mm / 4 turns?


----------



## Manbearpig (18/6/15)

WillieRoux said:


> Any1 managed to rebuild 0.5 coils for the stock heads....what gauge wire ect ect....20 / 3mm / 4 turns?



I have tried and failed a couple of time. Using 24 Gauge Kanthal A1 with organic cotton.
5 - 6 wraps with 3mm inner diameter.

Either they come out leaking or occasionally they don't leak but then I get dry hits. 

It seems to be a very delicate balance on the amount of cotton that you use.

However I also get the feeling that even if I got them to wick perfectly the flavour profile wouldn't be the same. ( no idea why)
If you manage to get it right let me know how you did it!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kimbo (18/6/15)

@andro drilled mine for me, when i wick it i push the wick past the holes to keep them open for juice and it is wicking a dream

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ET (18/6/15)

And here is the latest rba base, big holes she got



and inside is

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Manbearpig (18/6/15)

ET said:


> And here is the latest rba base, big holes she got
> View attachment 29524
> 
> 
> ...



Is that the new and improved subbox?


----------



## VapeDude (18/6/15)

kimbo said:


> @andro drilled mine for me, when i wick it i push the wick past the holes to keep them open for juice and it is wicking a dream
> View attachment 29521


Any particular reason the holes are so far up?


----------



## kimbo (18/6/15)

VapeDude said:


> Any particular reason the holes are so far up?


It is on the portion that does not have threading


----------



## VapeDude (18/6/15)

kimbo said:


> It is on the portion that does not have threading


Ah, do you think they would have worked better lower down? It just annoys me having the holes higher up cos you end up with a ml or so of juice you cant vape


----------



## kimbo (18/6/15)

VapeDude said:


> Ah, do you think they would have worked better lower down? It just annoys me having the holes higher up cos you end up with a ml or so of juice you cant vape


I was just scared it will hurt the threading if the hole is in the threads

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeDude (18/6/15)

So just to let you guys know, the method i posted earlier works. No need to drill holes. Im chain vaping milkman at 22 watts and no dry hits


----------



## ET (18/6/15)

kimbo said:


> I was just scared it will hurt the threading if the hole is in the threads



And as you said it works. So win all roun


Manbearpig said:


> Is that the new and improved subbox?



yup, she be a beauty

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DarkSide (18/6/15)

@Nooby I will definitely be following your advice and @ET thanks for changing my mind...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeDude (28/6/15)

So just an update from my experience so far with the RBA. 

I've tried multiple wicking methods, and the one that seems to work best is probably the simplest.

Remove one of the outside layers of the cotton before threading it through the coil, pull tail ends through chimney base and screw chimney base on.

Cut the cotton just above the chimney base and apply juice to wick and coil, not too much, just enough moisten it all up.

This is the key part, push the cotton down the sides just enough to get it below the inside thread on the chimney base, DON'T push it down the deck.

This has worked wonders for me. One thing i have noticed though, is that if i vape higher VG juices i cant go lower VG afterwards on the same wick. Its like the high VG saturates the wick to a point where anything with a thinner viscosity struggles to be absorbed.

Hope this helps someone

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Yoda (28/6/15)

ET said:


> And here is the latest rba base, big holes she got
> View attachment 29524
> 
> 
> ...


What gauge is you coil wraped with?


----------



## ET (28/6/15)

Yoda said:


> What gauge is you coil wraped with?



Sadly not so sure, was a piece of clapton i wrapped ages ago. Think it's 26 gauge and 32 gauge


----------



## MunG (29/6/15)

Hey guys,

I just built my first coil ever on my subtank, not using the stuff that came with,
And man o man it is hitting like a bause.

High vg is a problem, but anything else rocks, i am running 26 kenthal 26 gauge
At 0.6 ohms and jap cotton i got from vapoholics.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yiannaki (29/6/15)

MunG said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I just built my first coil ever on my subtank, not using the stuff that came with,
> And man o man it is hitting like a bause.
> ...


Great stuff!

If you're struggling with higher VG juices, then give this wicking method a go. http://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?threads/12726/

Works perfectly fine with 70/30 vg/pg mixes 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## MunG (30/6/15)

Actually,

That is exactly what i have done even before i checked out that method,
Anything higher than 70/30 high vg i cant chain vape.

But so far super experience on 26 watt.


----------

